

Linux Command Examples - ced83fra
http://linux-commands-examples.com/

======
WestCoastJustin
For anyone looking, there have been several great HN threads about UNIX
commands, here are just a few:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6360320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6360320)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6046682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6046682)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5022457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5022457)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4985393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4985393)

I have also created a couple screencasts about the "Filesystem Hierarchy
Standard" @ [http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/12-crash-course-on-the-
fil...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/12-crash-course-on-the-filesystem-
hierarchy-standard) and a "Crash Course on Common Commands" @
[http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/13-crash-course-on-
common-...](http://sysadmincasts.com/episodes/13-crash-course-on-common-
commands)

------
toki5
It would help a LOT if these were organized by something other than alphabet,
or if these had some kind of five-word snippet describing what each command
does. This is one of the few instances where alphabetizing doesn't do us any
good -- if we knew what our command started with, we could just search for it.

~~~
dredmorbius
_UNIX Power Tools_ by O'Reilly & Associates remains one of the best
collections of these tips and tricks I've found.

It's now nearly 20 years old, and the most recent (3rd) edition was published
in 2002, and very likely could use some very serious updating, though it still
remains useful. But in terms of books that really bumped up my game for
understanding Unix (then dominant) and Linux, this book was key.

------
yaph
[http://www.commandlinefu.com/](http://www.commandlinefu.com/) is a good place
to look for examples.

~~~
paaaaaaaaaa
That site hurts my eyes.

~~~
bizarref00l
I guess the site is themed resembling Hercules graphics terminal, or some like
that.

~~~
ajross
Pointless minutiae:

Hercules was a video card, not a terminal. The color for monochrome is defined
by the monitor, of course. Green phosphor CRTs were quite common in the IBM PC
world (starting with IBM's original 5151 monitor I think), but for terminals
actually used on Unix machines other colors were more typical. The VT-100
series were blue, I believe; and later DEC terminals went with amber. White
was reasonably common. I don't think I ever used a real terminal on a Unix box
with a green phosphor.

~~~
bizarref00l
My mistake, i was remembering old pc 8086 with hercules card and green
monitor. Also that look resembled the ibm3151 green terminals, but i liked
more the yellowish ones.

------
denibertovic
Is it just me or does this seem like man pages but on the web? I applaud the
effort but still, seems like it would make more sense spend this time and
teach ppl how to use the man command.

------
cellover
Searched for nmap, got this sweet exception:

CException Property "SiteController.bodyClass" is not defined.

Maybe later then!

~~~
ced83fra
Thanks for pointing out this exception. Exception shouldn't be outputted... As
for nmap, it is missing from the database, and will be added. If you spot any
other missing command later, feel free to use the 'give feedback' button.

~~~
cellover
Just added a 'ps' entry on your website.

Having examples for using nmap can be really hand to get an idea of what you
do with it, and there's a lot you can do.

I like the idea of this site anyway, good luck in your further developments!

------
neumino
Looks cool. Is there a github repo somewhere where we can send pull requests?
It's missing stuff like systemctl.

~~~
ced83fra
Thanks for the feedback. Feel free to suggest other commands missing by using
the 'give feeback' link on the page any time you find one. Missing commands
pointed out will be added.

------
iamjames
This is excellent. Just what I was looking for as a Linux novice.

